# Run for seeding to get to Finals Mav, Spurs and Rockets



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Texas Triangle is alive and well.
Three Texas team are a threat to each other and the rest of the West. What spot do we need these three teams to be in for the finals? 
How can the Mavs gain an advantage. 

With the Kings and the Rockets fighting over the 5 spot, the Rockets could help themselves today ... if they beat the Duncanless Spurs. 
TMac is in the game against the Spurs. 
Do not underestimate the Rockets. They have the 2nd best win record lately, behind Mia since the break. 

The Mavs are still getting their game together and two of the pieces still missing in Damp and Stack, they will play during this road trip. 
With the four game road trip coming up, limited minutes for each player, so says Coach J. 
Going on the road is it a plus for the Mavs as we have a decent road win team? We are 2 1/2 games behind the Sonics. Seattle has won 5 straght games. 

Does it help us to take over the 3rd spot? 

Duncan still out, but will he be ready for the PO's. This is the third time Duncan has had the ankle problem. That is one big problem for the Spurs if it happens again in the PO's, as they are an average team without him. 

So, do we push for a better seeding or let it come to us? 
What is the better ranking for the Mavs going into the Finals?


Quote of the Day: Stackhouse on Kobe and Shaq during the "the drama days."
Kobe you better learn to like the Big Guy. Or you will wind up like the rest of us, jacking up 3's.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Just FYI, the Spurs won today by 13 points. 



Now, just for my information, what's the season series in the Houston/Dallas matchup?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 2 (OT 116-107, 102-78)
Houston: 1 (90-69 [Dirk, Finley, Stack & Damp] were injured I beleive)

EDIT: Ah yeh, I forgot about the game Juwan Howard torched us


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just FYI, the Spurs won today by 13 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just for my information, what's the season series in the Houston/Dallas matchup?


Yep, I watched that game.

Dallas vs Houston 2-2 

This year we should have some really exciting playoff games to watch, it's gonna be fun. 

Who are the Spurs looking to play in the first round? 
I really don't care who we get, except the Kings, that series is old to me. 


Quote of the day:
Stackhouse while still with the Wizzards, on Kobe.
"Kobe you better learn to like playing with the big guy or you will wind up like the rest of us ... jacking up 3's."


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

It was no suprise that the Spurs beat the Rockets, as TMac does it all for them and Yao needs someone else there to make him look better. The Spurs will finish as the 2nd seed, we will be 4th and the Rockets will be 5th.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Dallas: 2 (OT 116-107, 102-78)
> Houston: 1 (90-69 [Dirk, Finley, Stack & Damp] were injured I beleive)
> 
> EDIT: Ah yeh, I forgot about the game Juwan Howard torched us


Stack did play that game. He struggled from the field but got to the line alot. But it is no question that the Spurs is the best Team in the Great State of Texas with a healty TD, but also with TD out, they are still a scary team with Parker and Mr. Ginobili in the back court (and Brent when he chooses to show up).

But I do believe in a year or two after Damp and Dirk gets familiar with each other, they could be a good duo, especially with the 4/5 screen and roll.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> It was no suprise that the Spurs beat the Rockets, as TMac does it all for them and Yao needs someone else there to make him look better. The Spurs will finish as the 2nd seed, we will be 4th and the Rockets will be 5th.


What do you mean "Yao needs someone else there"? 

One of the reasons Houston beat Dallas, Seattle, Phoenix and Sacramento in 1 week was because of their strong supporting cast. Today we didn't have it, especially Yao, but Yao has dominated against San Antonio before. Don't forget he had 27 and 10 in the game where McGrady had 13 in 35 seconds.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What do you mean "Yao needs someone else there"?
> 
> One of the reasons Houston beat Dallas, Seattle, Phoenix and Sacramento in 1 week was because of their strong supporting cast. Today we didn't have it, especially Yao, but Yao has dominated against San Antonio before. Don't forget he had 27 and 10 in the game where McGrady had 13 in 35 seconds.


 Yeah, the Rockets depend pretty heavily on Sura, Howard, James and Barry. When those guys are playing well, the Rockets are a much better team. It's a situation where you know what Mcgrady is going to give you, Yao is approaching that point, gradually, but when that supporting cast is hitting the jumper and making plays for each other, the Rockets are a tough team to beat.

As far as the question at hand, the Spurs will be 1 and the Rockets will be 4. So we will just have to step it up and deal with that. We've played well vs. both teams this season, so I'm not wary of either in a 7 game series.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What do you mean "Yao needs someone else there"?
> 
> One of the reasons Houston beat Dallas, Seattle, Phoenix and Sacramento in 1 week was because of their strong supporting cast. Today we didn't have it, especially Yao, but Yao has dominated against San Antonio before. Don't forget he had 27 and 10 in the game where McGrady had 13 in 35 seconds.


Then our opinion of dominating is quite different, 27 and 10 is maybe dominating for someone like DJ, but not Yao, it is decent night, not a dominating one. Withou McGrady Yao would have too much to lift as he gets in foul trouble easy and can be out muscled by guys who know what they are doing. He has been lucky to have either TMac or Steve around him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> Then our opinion of dominating is quite different, 27 and 10 is maybe dominating for someone like DJ, but not Yao, it is decent night, not a dominating one. Withou McGrady Yao would have too much to lift as he gets in foul trouble easy and can be out muscled by guys who know what they are doing. He has been lucky to have either TMac or Steve around him.


 I strongly disagree. He's averaging 18 and 8 I believe, 16 and 7 is decent for him. 27 and 10 is dominant. Any time you eclipse your season average, it's usually more than a decent game for you. Of course shot selection etc. comes into play, but the basic idea remains the same.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I strongly disagree. He's averaging 18 and 8 I believe, 16 and 7 is decent for him. 27 and 10 is dominant. Any time you eclipse your season average, it's usually more than a decent game for you. Of course shot selection etc. comes into play, but the basic idea remains the same.


True, but considering Yao's size and ability, 27 and 10 should not truly be dominating for him. 27 can be considered a great offensive night, 10 boards should be routine for Yao. I just wonder if he can get that killer instinct like Dirk developed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, the Rockets still need someone else besides Yao and T-Mac. Those guys can't score 90 PPG between the two of them.



Anyway, to answer flamethrower42's post, I guess I would be fine with Memphis. Anyone above that, except possibly Sacramento, I wouldn't want to face. Denver is really hot right now, but at full strength I think the Spurs can take them.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, the Rockets still need someone else besides Yao and T-Mac. Those guys can't score 90 PPG between the two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to answer flamethrower42's post, I guess I would be fine with Memphis. Anyone above that, except possibly Sacramento, I wouldn't want to face. Denver is really hot right now, but at full strength I think the Spurs can take them.



The road to the finals Tracy McGrady, Yao Ming, Amare Stoudemire, Shawn Marion, Steve Nash, Tim Duncan, Manu Ginobili, Dwyane Wade, and Shaquille O'Neal to get to the title. 

Just to mention a few. 
Quite a formidable list..Huh?

Who thinks Miami won't win the East?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Miami will win the east but the Pistons will give them a challenge.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Either way I we will be playing Huoston, the Kings would have to pull out something big to get the 5th seeding back. As far as Denver goes, we wont be facing them in the playoffs and if we did I don't think we particularly have to worry about them, they have no depth at all. Sure they have a decent enough starting lineup but so do we even when Damp is still out.

When the 1st round starts we will be facing the Rockets undoubtingly imo. Yao is very containable and with Mantis in there he can school him and I'm sure Damp could have his way with him as well. The only person who could win them the bout would be TMac and we have one of the leagues best defenders on him. Our greatest threat is obviously Dirk and who do they have who can defend him, no one really, Juwan Howard doesn't stand a chance against him. We can win all the match ups virtually when healthy and we should be that by the Sixers game from what I have heard.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

aussiewill:


> Our greatest threat is obviously Dirk and who do they have who can defend him, no one really, Juwan Howard doesn't stand a chance against him. We can win all the match ups virtually when healthy and we should be that by the Sixers game from what I have heard.


Mentioning Juwan Howard is he going to be playoff ready? 

I agree there is no one that matches up with Dirk. We can also look for another shoot-out between Dirk and TMac. This will be a fun match up to mefor the first round. 
To clarify my thoughts; any matchup in the playoffs are exciting to me! Bring it on!

Damp is reportedly playing minutes in the Sixers game. No word on how many minutes, don't care how many minutes he plays, as long as he is brought along cautiously to insure him being ready for the playoffs. 

I have the 'playoff fever', anyone else? I can hardly wait until they start. In the meantime I am watching game every night and checking out the compitition. 

Mavs Run For The Ring in 2005.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn straight, the playoff fever has hit me because I will be able to get pay tv soon that will let me have ESPN that has the majority of the playofff coverage so it will be like a :djparty: when I get it on.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SMDre said:


> True, but considering Yao's size and ability, 27 and 10 should not truly be dominating for him. 27 can be considered a great offensive night, 10 boards should be routine for Yao. I just wonder if he can get that killer instinct like Dirk developed.


no 27 and 10 is pretty much a very good night for any player. how many guys are averaging 27 and 10 right now?

i think the suns probably end up with the top seed, the spurs 2nd, mavs 4th, and rockets 5th. i see the winner of the mavs/rockets taking down the suns and then depending on duncan's health playing the spurs in the conference finals. anything can happen from there.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Houston lost to NO last night. Wow. No Yao Ming.
How much does Yao mean to the Rockets? Evidently from the way they played last night..... they will go no where without him. 

How good did Damp look last night? One word excellent!


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

flamethrower42 said:


> Houston lost to NO last night. Wow. No Yao Ming.
> How much does Yao mean to the Rockets? Evidently from the way they played last night..... they will go no where without him.
> 
> How good did Damp look last night? One word excellent!



and with no yao houston plumits. No dampier, we adjust. granted he was their second star but we didn't have our 6th man too. so I see that as a balanced loss. The mav's are deep man!


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

damaverick19 said:


> and with no yao houston plumits. No dampier, we adjust. granted he was their second star but we didn't have our 6th man too. so I see that as a balanced loss. The mav's are deep man!


Anyone see the GM Kobe hand the Spurs a win last night?

Instead of taking the ball to the hoop, getting the 2 and possiably and1?
What does he do, jumpshot.

Just the fact that LA kept the game so close (and they are a lottery team) shows what this team is without TD in the game. 
If he misses the first round, they are one and done. he he


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

flamethrower42 said:


> Anyone see the GM Kobe hand the Spurs a win last night?
> 
> Instead of taking the ball to the hoop, getting the 2 and possiably and1?
> What does he do, jumpshot.
> ...


hmm...maybe he couldn't get down the lane in time. He was the one who passed the ball in after all. And you can't base the spurs without Duncan on that one game. Did you not see them kill Houston and Seattle back-to-back? Apparantly not. If Duncan misses the playoffs they'll more than likely get past the first round considering who they'll play (Memphis or Denver), but that's as far as they'd get.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

ezealen....

What's the news on TD, is he going to be ready for the first round? I am hoping so, unlike some fans, I want the guys we play or any team plays to be healthy.


What's up with the Spurs signing Big Dog Robinson? 
Will he be on the playoff team? 


And yes, KB had time to go to the rim. He did inbound the ball and could have gotten close enough to get a foul call. IMO


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

flamethrower42 said:


> ezealen....
> 
> What's the news on TD, is he going to be ready for the first round? I am hoping so, unlike some fans, I want the guys we play or any team plays to be healthy.
> 
> ...


 the last news about Tim Duncan said that he has started treadmill work and that his trainers are still aiming to get him back by April 12th, along with Devin Brown. I too want Timmy to come back, but not just for my obvious reason of the spurs being my favorite team, but because I'm really looking forward to a spurs vs. mavericks series in the playoffs. And what's a spurs vs. mavericks series without Tim Duncan?

About Robinson, I haven't the slightest clue. This totally came out of nowhere. they just resigned Glover and then they cut him to make room for thie guy. He doesn't play the Spurs game, but Pop is very good at changing players to fit the team's style of ball. I guess we'll just have to wait to find out what Pop has instore for this guy.

I know Kobe had enough time to get to the rim, I'm just saying he didn't have enough time as he normally would have if he was recieving the pass like usual. Barry also passed it in the play before and he went up for the game winning layup with just about the same time. The ironic thing is that the Laker's caused the Spurs to change thier play into the one the Lakers were later going to try to do, and the Spurs' defense caused the Lakers to change thier play to the one the spurs wanted to do :biggrin:


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

ezealen said:


> the last news about Tim Duncan said that he has started treadmill work and that his trainers are still aiming to get him back by April 12th, along with Devin Brown. I too want Timmy to come back, but not just for my obvious reason of the spurs being my favorite team, but because I'm really looking forward to a spurs vs. mavericks series in the playoffs. And what's a spurs vs. mavericks series without Tim Duncan?


That's true. As much as I would like the Mavs to beat the Spurs in the playoffs, it wouldn't feel right if we did it without Duncan playing. He could still be gimp but at least playing. :biggrin:


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

ezealen said:


> the last news about Tim Duncan said that he has started treadmill work and that his trainers are still aiming to get him back by April 12th, along with Devin Brown. I too want Timmy to come back, but not just for my obvious reason of the spurs being my favorite team, but because I'm really looking forward to a spurs vs. mavericks series in the playoffs. And what's a spurs vs. mavericks series without Tim Duncan?
> 
> About Robinson, I haven't the slightest clue. This totally came out of nowhere. they just resigned Glover and then they cut him to make room for thie guy. He doesn't play the Spurs game, but Pop is very good at changing players to fit the team's style of ball. I guess we'll just have to wait to find out what Pop has instore for this guy.
> 
> I know Kobe had enough time to get to the rim, I'm just saying he didn't have enough time as he normally would have if he was recieving the pass like usual. Barry also passed it in the play before and he went up for the game winning layup with just about the same time. The ironic thing is that the Laker's caused the Spurs to change thier play into the one the Lakers were later going to try to do, and the Spurs' defense caused the Lakers to change thier play to the one the spurs wanted to do :biggrin:



Thanks ezealen.. for the updates, well, as much as we can know from a distance. 
Now we are waiting for word as to Dirks ankle and knee, good news we hope, without Dirk or TD there is too much missing from the games. 

Is this not the craziest season for injuries? Big Z is out .... don't know for how long, but the Cavs will not go far with him out. 

We tied Seattle last night... can't see that meaning much unless they make it through the 1st round. I just don't have much faith in them doing that. 

The Kings are fighting hard for that #4 spot, they will not go away easily. 

The Robinson signing sure set the rumor mill over TD into full speed ahead. TD must not be doing as well as they are telling the press, etc, etc. 

I know one thing for sure.... the playoffs are almost here and I am buzzed. 
Long seasons make for great expectations from all fans that love their team.

PlayOffs! Kick it into gear! :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

New update about the Spurs injuries: Tim is coming along just nicely and is still expected back rite before the playoffs to shake off some of those cobwebs, but there's still a chance he won't come back until the playoffs. As for Devin Brown, Pop is highly considering not putting him on the playoff roster. Devin sais he's feeling alot better, but Pop sais if he does come back it won't be until the WC Finals atleast so he mite aswell not put him on the roster at all. Without Devin the Spurs title chances are still pretty high, but without Duncan it'll be a challenege to make it past the first round.

How's Dirk rite now? I want both him and Duncan to be in as best shape as possible before they face off. If they are, I think his will be the best series of the playoffs.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Without Devin the Spurs title chances are still pretty high, but without Duncan it'll be a challenege to make it past the first round.
> 
> How's Dirk rite now? I want both him and Duncan to be in as best shape as possible before they face off. If they are, I think his will be the best series of the playoffs.


Dirk and Duncan out of the playoffs we are both lacking. IMO

As posted on the board Dirk's MRI was negative. He is expected to play tomorrow night. :clap: 


Wanted you to see this picture of Duncan and Dirk it is awsome! Hope this works as I am new here and not sure how to do this. BTW look at my Sig.
This is on the first page. My sig is the 10th post. 
Enjoy, Flame

http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=12829.topic


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It worked. Great pic :greatjob:. The posts beneath it were funny. It really did look like Dirk was pushing Duncan. It's also good to hear that Dirk is doing better...but I honestly hope he doesn't play for the Dallas/Spurs game in a couple days :biggrin:. I've really enjoyed chatting with you the last couple days. I mite come on this board more often if the rest of Dallas fans are this friendly :cheers:


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

ezealen said:


> It worked. Great pic :greatjob:. The posts beneath it were funny. It really did look like Dirk was pushing Duncan. It's also good to hear that Dirk is doing better...but I honestly hope he doesn't play for the Dallas/Spurs game in a couple days :biggrin:. I've really enjoyed chatting with you the last couple days. I mite come on this board more often if the rest of Dallas fans are this friendly :cheers:


Thought you would like that pic ezealen. Someone did a great job of merging Dirk and Duncan. 

I wish we could have a sig here. Theo, can you hear me? 
My sig is too cool... infinate range. :biggrin: 

Pop is saying he will sit Manu on the second of the back to back games. He will not play the Mavs. He is saving all that energy Manu throws around.
I wish we could sit Dirk might be able to closer to the end unless it's too many injuries this year and not enough games together. 

I enjoyed the posts myself, when you have as much bball as Texas has it is all good. 

About posting on sites..... two rules.
Rule# 1. Never take it too serious what others say. 
Rule# 2. Never take yourself too serious. 

Playoff fever is growing .... Bring it on.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

flamethrower42 said:


> Thought you would like that pic ezealen. Someone did a great job of merging Dirk and Duncan.
> 
> I wish we could have a sig here. Theo, can you hear me?
> My sig is too cool... infinate range. :biggrin:
> ...


You can have a sig...have you not seen mine? :biggrin: And yes Manu is going to sit this game out. I don't know why Pop didn't sit decide to sit him out last night and paly him tonight...that would have made more scense.

About the little rules though, In case you hasven't noticed, I've been posting on this site longer than you have


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

> About the little rules though, In case you hasven't noticed, I've been posting on this site longer than you have


I never pay attention to what posters say, if they are rude or ugly, I simply ignore them; You are neither. I am not above a little bantering though. 

Yes, I did notice your post count! 

As to the sig, I was refering to the the pic of Dirk, not text. The one I use on the other sites.

Big game tonight between us. Dirk game time decision, manu may or may not be there.

Either way it will be fun. 
I am not usually here during game time as we have big chats and I love the action of the chat. But I might drop by and see whats going on tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> Then our opinion of dominating is quite different, 27 and 10 is maybe dominating for someone like DJ, but not Yao, it is decent night, not a dominating one. Withou McGrady Yao would have too much to lift as he gets in foul trouble easy and can be out muscled by guys who know what they are doing. He has been lucky to have either TMac or Steve around him.


I wasn't suggesting Yao could carry a team by himself right now, but he doesn't need other superstar players to play his game. It's not like he played off of Francis or plays off of McGrady right now. Great player in isolation, one of the best in the game. Also helps to be a great interior passer like he is, I guarantee you he would thrive in a system like Utah and if you replace him with Okur they would be a top 5 playoff team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

ezealen said:


> It worked. Great pic :greatjob:. The posts beneath it were funny. It really did look like Dirk was pushing Duncan. It's also good to hear that Dirk is doing better...but I honestly hope he doesn't play for the Dallas/Spurs game in a couple days :biggrin:. I've really enjoyed chatting with you the last couple days. I mite come on this board more often if the rest of Dallas fans are this friendly :cheers:


*Not all Dallas fans are this friendly...Flame is the exception .....jk jk, Theo! is pretty nice too I guess :angel: ....*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I've really enjoyed chatting with you the last couple days. I mite come on this board more often if the rest of Dallas fans are this friendly :cheers:


Thats great news man, I've read some over your posts and it's brilliant having a second opinion coming in. Keep it up!

Mavs must go 6-1 and Spurs must go 1-6 if we want to get a top 3 seed (they have the tiebreaker) so it's looking less likely. As it stands, we have HCA over Seattle


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Theo!! DHarris!
Glad to see you guys around. 

ezealen has been cool to discuss this race to the playoffs with.

You can jump in at any time.

Flame


----------

